# Seca no país vizinho



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2008 às 19:24)

Espanha olha com grande interesse para a reserva de água estratégica existente na barragem de Alqueva, que se encontra com 80% da sua capacidade máxima. O recente acordo entre os dois países define, a partir deste mês, a possibilidade de venda máxima do Guadiana de 30 hectómetros cúbicos de água por um preço de 2,7 milhões de euros. O país vizinho vive, contudo, uma seca que reduz para níveis históricos as reservas de água existentes em várias regiões, criando situações de emergência como o transporte de água por barco para satisfazer o consumo humano em Barcelona, pelo que a Portugal poderá ser pedida mais água. 
Neste sentido vão as mais recentes afirmações do secretário espanhol do Meio Rural e da Água. Josep Puxeu defende que o Alqueva está a "transbordar" e classifica como uma grande contradição a situação hidrológica existente na Península Ibérica. O governante entende, segundo o jornal espanhol ‘Las Provincias’, que há "grande contradição no facto de se encontrarem em situação tão precária as reservas de albufeiras da vertente mediterrânica da Península Ibérica, enquanto que estão muito bem as reservas do Norte e da metade Ocidental". Puxeu citou expressamente a barragem de Alqueva no rio Guadiana, mas no percurso que atravessa exclusivamente solo português, que é das maiores da Europa e está a "transbordar".
Logo que surja um pedido de Madrid, "há abertura do Governo português para estudar propostas nesse sentido". Fonte do Ministério do Ambiente informou que "em Fevereiro foi acordada a venda até um máximo de 30 hectómetros cúbicos (um hectómetro cúbico representa mil milhões de litros) do Guadiana. A um novo pedido, este será estudado, pois cada situação envolve condicionantes diferentes".
A abertura de Lisboa à venda de água com benefícios que podem atingir milhões de euros contrasta com o clima de ruptura existente entre as diferentes regiões do Levante espanhol, que protestam contra a cedência num carácter de emergência de água para consumo humano a Barcelona. A quantidade de água necessária a Barcelona atinge 40 hectómetros cúbicos, valor quase idêntico ao que Portugal aceitou vender para a agricultura.
O ministro do Ambiente, Francisco Nunes Correia, revelou, em Fevereiro, na última reunião entre os dois países sobre a partilha dos rios Minho, Tejo, Douro e Guadiana, que "Portugal tem a obrigação de compreender os problemas de Espanha". 
A venda inédita de água levou a então ministra do Ambiente espanhola, Cristina Narbona, a referir: "*Pela primeira vez temos água a vir de Portugal para Espanha*". 

ACORDO REGA EXTREMADURA - No próximo mês deverão ficar concluídos os trabalhos que permitem vender água a agricultores da Extremadura dos concelhos de Villanueva del Fresno e Cheles. O limite máximo de água a vender é de 30 hectómetros cúbicos. Contudo, este Verão, os agricultores espanhóis terão acesso apenas a três hectómetros cúbicos. A água será vendida ao mesmo preço que é praticado para com os agricultores portugueses, que é de nove cêntimos por metro cúbico, de acordo com a tabela para este ano. Segundo o acordo entre os dois países, o caudal mínimo do Guadiana passa a ter valores semanais. 

TRANSVASE NO GUADIANA - Está em marcha a construção de um transvase entre as bacias hidrográficas do Guadiana e do Guadalquivir, a fim de regar as plantações de morangos existentes em Doñana, na Andaluzia. Embora a obra retire água do rio Chança, um afluente do Guadiana, na fronteira com Portugal, esta não envolve (segundo o plano actual) a albufeira de Alqueva, porque a ligação deste rio com o Guadiana é a Sul da barragem. O plano envolve o reforço das ligações já existentes que abastecem a província de Huelva e é fortemente contestado pelos ambientalistas da WWF/Adena.  

BARCELONA ABASTECIDA POR NAVIOS-CISTERNA - Barcelona vive a pior seca de sempre com a previsão de que as reservas de água que abastecem os seus cinco milhões de habitantes irão terminar em Outubro. Em busca de soluções urgentes, o Governo espanhol decidiu avançar com as obras de transvase do rio Ebro, para levar à cidade 40 hectómetros cúbicos de água. A decisão abriu uma guerra política entre os representantes políticos de Aragão, Catalunha, Comunidade Valenciana e Múrcia, que disputam entre si a água do Ebro. Medidas complementares envolvem o transporte de água por barco do sul de França e multas que podem atingir os três mil euros para quem desperdiçar água, como encher uma piscina.
Em verdadeiro contra-relógio, o Governo espanhol prevê construir até Outubro o minitransvase Tarragona-Barcelona numa extensão de 60 quilómetros e que consiste em colocar uma canalização subterrânea ao longo da Auto-estrada 7. A obra tem um custo de 180 milhões de euros e desvia para a Catalunha cerca de 40 hectómetros cúbicos de água por ano, caso venha a ser necessário.
Para satisfazer as necessidades mais elementares, navios-cisterna vão encaminhar um total de 2,6 hectómetros cúbicos de água desde Marselha, no Sul de França, e de Tarragona (Catalunha) para a capital catalã numa operação que representa 22 milhões de euros e arranca em Maio. 

CHUVAS DE ABRIL NÃO TRAVAM SECA ESPANHOLA - As chuvas de Abril, que em Portugal já afastaram o risco de seca para este ano e colocaram a maioria das nossas albufeiras acima dos 70% da sua capacidade, não surtiram um efeito idêntico em Espanha. A situação permanece difícil para as regiões do Levante e do Sul que representam a fatia de leão do turismo e onde habitam 15 milhões. Catalunha, Comunidade Valenciana, Múrcia e Sul da Andaluzia contam, neste momento, com um total de reservas de água de 1455 hectómetros cúbicos, valor que representa menos de metade do volume actual de Alqueva, que é de 3309 hectómetros cúbicos. Na Catalunha, as reservas são 20% do total; na bacia do Júcar de 23%; na de Segura de 19% e no Sul da Andaluzia de 29%. Mudanças climáticas e aumento de população são as principais causas para a crise da água. 

Fonte: Jornal CORREIO DA MANHÃ


----------



## LUPER (27 Abr 2008 às 20:12)

Engraçado, eles têm a agricultura e nós a água.


----------



## iceworld (27 Abr 2008 às 20:32)

Pois, gostava de os ouvir agora pedir independência e dizer que não precisam de mais ninguém para viver!


----------



## storm (27 Abr 2008 às 21:53)

Já tinha lido, que havia zonas de Espanha que estavam com falta de agua e as plantas não desenvolviam, mas afinal as coisas tão bastante complicadas por lá..

Como podem ver neste fórum de agricultura espanhol (Tem fotos das terras dos cereais que não se desenvolveram) http://www.agroterra.com/foro/foros/forum_posts.asp?TID=7310 , já a 18 de Fevereiro as coisas estavam complicadas.


----------

